# Monodic 17th century organ works - very beautiful



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

One of my favorite discoveries in my studies of early keyboard music has been the solo-accompaniment (monodic) style organ works of 17th-century German and Spanish composers. One register plays a softer accompanying voice, usually either a basso continuo or part of a polyphonic texture.. and the other (solo) register is given a very distinctive voice. In Spain this was accomplished on single-manual organs with divided stops, and in Germany I believe this was done with multiple manuals. If you're interested, here are a few samples from my favorite composers in this style, Heinrich Scheidemann (1595 -1663) and Correa de Arauxo (1584 - 1654).
















Also, do any organ aficionados know if this type of divided style also common in more modern organ works?


----------

